# Star shine Highlight for Rhinestones



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I want to make a sale flyer. Could some help me to find the info on how to make highlights in Photoshop to place on my stones. I am using WinPCSIGN and or Funtime.

Thanking you in Advance

Evie


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Use the starburst brush in photoshop. If you are not sure how to do that youtube has several videos that will walk you through.

Here is one but there are many more
YouTube - Star Effect 3


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Is there something similar in Corel? I don't have photoshop


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Try this tutorial site
How to make a realistic starburst using Corel?? - CorelDRAW.com


----------

